# Moving to Brasilia- mistake?



## bella6363

Hello, I am an American female in my late 20's. I just signed a contract to work in Brasilia for a number of years and am now thinking I could have made a wrong decision... I was wondering if anyone who lives in Brasilia can help me out with some information.

1. I will be living in the suburbs of Brasilia and will have no car and a very bad sense of direction!! It is important that I make friends and have an active social life. I am planning on learning as much Portoguese as I can. However, how do I make friends when there is not a lively downtown area? I love hiking and being outdoors but heard you need a car to get to these places. I don't want to be lonely sitting in my apartment alone because I can't meet people and don't have a car. Do Brazilians typically make friends with expats?

2. At this stage of my life, I would like to be in a serious relationship. Obviously, that is easier with someone from my home country, however the nature of my work is international so I was hoping to find someone there. Are relationships between Brasilians and expats common and would it be easy to find someone to date here? The city seems so closed.

So far from what I have read on the internet, some things about Brasilia seem pretty dismal. I am looking to have some fun and an active life and was not aware of all the negative things I have been hearing but am hoping that it's a little brighter than it has appeared for the sake of my contract...

Thanks so much for any input.


----------



## m472632

*It´s up to you*

I lived in Brasilia for 12 years. It´s a very different place with brasilians in. I mean there´s no place on earth with this kind of architecture and urban planning. It affects everything. first of all you can use a bike for leisure or shopping around. you can´t get to work on it. the transit is dangerous, the distances are huge, the climate is offen dry and hot. Learning Portuguese is mandatory, most brasilians, even the well-to-do ones, don´t speak any english. Once you brake the language barrier though, you will be surrounded by a generally lovely, dependable, generous people, it is up to you to make the best of it. 20 yo is a great time to live in Brazil and Brasilia. The same goes to your love life, don´t think brasilians are so much different as their americans counterparts. Please fell free to ask some more if you need, enjoy your stay.


----------



## aiym

*Same situation*

Dear Bella, 

I am in the same situation as you. I just arrived to Brasilia for a few years, also in my late twenties and with no car and with a horrible sense of orientation.I really hope that you ended up liking the city and that it definitely was not a mistake! 

Let me know if you are still here.  

cheers, 

Aiym


----------



## lzzjp

Being a girl in Brazil, as anywhere in the world, call attention of males. But your are going to be in Brasilia, its a normal place like any other big cities you have seen.
I suggest you to find out about the local events, there is always something going on, some interesting event.
This website (in Portuguese) has lots of information regarding live gigs and cultural events, cinema and etc.
DeBoa Brasília


Classifieds and general info:
gringoes.com - Brazil Travel, Brazil Guide, Brazil News

This is an association in Sao Paulo city, but you may find something interesting there:
AMSOC

List of Portuguese speakers interested in Language exchange: ( I suggest you first to meet with girls)
Brasilia (Brazil) Language Exchange - Meet up, EMail, Text or Voice Chat



When I warn you about guys, is because Brazilian guys are not so good interpreting a friendly meeting for simply practicing English. Some guys will take your yes for a language exchange as a green light for a closer relationship. Of course, not all, but as you are new to Brazil, better first make friendship with girls and them meet their boy friends.

Not a big deal, but only to avoid some annoying people.

Taking a driver's licence would not be complicated, as far as you can understand Portuguese. I don't really know if there are tests in English.
Maybe you can use an international licence.

After finding some friends, transportation is not a big deal. Many people have their own car and is quiet normal getting a lift from friends.

Now if you visit Santa Catarina, let me know. I have many friends fluent in English there.

Best regards,


LZZJP


----------



## lwjacob

Hi, are you still in Brasilia?
I live here and I can recommend some great places.


----------

